# Emergency



## ajj86 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had IBS-C for several months now. However, over the last week I've had a weird sensation when going to the loo. When I defecate I often am left with a weird ice-cold feeling around my anus area- on top of that my poo smells really sweet, almost like toothpaste. I'm at a loss as to what this is...Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you taking anything with peppermint in it to control your IBS?


----------



## ajj86 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm taking colpermin, but I've been taking this for nearly 3 weeks now and this is the first instance of this cold feeling/sweet smell. It's often itchy as well. Could it be colpermin?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people have reported that cooling sensation with colpermin and other peppermint things.Internal hemorrhoids are really common and those can itch when irritated and either constipation or diarrhea can bother them. It could be the peppermint is also bothering them a bit as well.Mint of various kinds is often used in all sorts of things you put on the skin to cool it down so I'm guessing that is the most likely culprit.It may be some days you don't absorb as much as others, or you might need to cut back the dose a bit if this is really bothersome.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Good thinking Kath! Colpermin didn't agree with me, gave me terrible heartburn- from all the peppermint! COuld be that!


----------



## Journo24 (Aug 3, 2009)

Buscopan works amazingly for me, maybe try that instead?


----------

